# Will super glue work on my canvas t top



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Some of the seams are pulling loose and I was wondering if super glue or something better would work to hold it.It is not the outer seam it's the inner seam or overlap seam.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

For the seams that haven't torn apart, you might be able to coat the stitches with a thin epoxy that could soak into the seam and hopefully hold the seam together for a while.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

5200 works well. It stays resilient when dried and the bond is superb.


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm guessing that product is made by 3m


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What happens the thread rots before the material does. Get it resewed and coat the threads with exterior latex or something that the sun wont kill...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The better canvas shops will sew with gortex thread or some other arimid fiber that is way more durable to sun and bleach rot!!


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

can I get a referral please. I was going to try and patch it with the 5200 so I can trailer it next month.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (4/27/2009)*The better canvas shops will sew with gortex thread or some other arimid fiber that is way more durable to sun and bleach rot!!


I don't know a thing about these threads but was told buy a canvas shop that there wasen't a thread that will last as long as the material will. Hopefully maybe this is some newer stuff that will last.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I bet you could sew it up with some of the new braided line thats out now, (powerepro,etc)


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

You need to get a canvas-man to re-sew, no doubt, like the guys said above, but strangely enough, in the meantime, get your wife's hot glue gun. If she's not into crafts, go to Micheal's on Bayou Boulevard. Get the "really hot glue gun." The glue is flexible after it cools, and can handle our summer temperatures, but will dissolve with time. It's just a stop-gap.

That's my experience with canvas, and home economics....:clap

Allison


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone I now have some ideas on how to patch it


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You might also want to get you a roll of stretchwrap used for palletizing things on a pallet.

Then before your long haul, wrap the t-top so that it takes the wind beating instead of the canvas.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Tenara thread made by Gortex has a lifetime warranty. It's much more expensive than other canvas threads and a PITA to work with. You can find it on-line, but best to have a canvas shop do it.


----------



## shady planet (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't try super-glue, and for Pete's sake, don't use a hot glue gun. Your fabric is made of synthetic material and can melt with excessive heat. Your best bet is to have a canvas shop re-sew the seams. However, if there's a bunch of stuff to unfasten such as GPS/VHF antennas or especially a radar, you might want to hand stitch the failing areas. Get a heavy duty needle and some polyester thread from a canvas shop and just stitch back and forth. You might need a second person to help you if the torn seam is unreachable from one side.

By the way, as Breeze Fabricators mentions, a Gore-tex type of thread will outlast any fabric on the market. It's completely impervious to ultra-violet rays, salt atmosphere, acids and earthquakes. Next time you have the fabric replaced, make sure your shop uses Gore-tex thread. You'll pay a little more, but a few years down the line, you'll save the hassle you're now having


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Canvas is made of cotton. It is not a synthetic. And yes you can get thread that will be very durable. And yes take it to a canvas shop, don't try to glue it, a shop shouldn't charge too much to repair a few seams.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Canvas T-Top? Most likely it's something similar to Sunbrella (made from dyed acrylic fibers).


----------

